# Puppy ate a quarter! Suggestions?



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Yes, Sweetie just ate a quarter that fell on the floor. Does anyone know how we should handle this? Hubby's on the phone with the vet as I type this.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I found this. I'd ask the vet before doing it though.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com.../72493-hydrogen-peroxide-induce-vomiting.html


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

Thank-you, we gave her hydrogen peroxide. Poor baby vomited the quarter.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh poor baby. i hope she feels better soon.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh no!! Poor baby! At least alls well that ends well. Give her extra cuddles tonight though!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Did the vet advise inducing vomiting?

Many things should *not* be brought back up via vomiting; just something to keep in mine, as peroxide is often suggested on any thread about a dog eating something it shouldn't.

Glad it all worked out and your wee pup is okay.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out...the quarter swallowing incident reminded me of a friend's daughter who did this. They took her to a local children's ER and for the next few days they were examining her poop to make sure it passed....otherwise the little girl would need surgery. Thankfully it came out but :yuck:.


----------



## cgpickering (May 2, 2011)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Did the vet advise inducing vomiting?
> 
> Many things should *not* be brought back up via vomiting; just something to keep in mine, as peroxide is often suggested on any thread about a dog eating something it shouldn't.
> 
> Glad it all worked out and your wee pup is okay.


Thank-you, yes, the vet suggested the hydrogen peroxide. She is so quick to pick things up off the floor. We keep a close eye on her, but even so she's picked up all kinds of things. Hopefully its just a phase.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I had to use the peroxide when Jenny ate a whole bag of mini peanut butter cups. She threw up a big pile of chocolate and gold foil. The funny thing was she never moved the bag off the table she just took every last candy out. I'm glad your pup got rid of the quarter. By the way your signature with her pics is so cute.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

cgpickering said:


> Thank-you, yes, the vet suggested the hydrogen peroxide. She is so quick to pick things up off the floor. We keep a close eye on her, but even so she's picked up all kinds of things. Hopefully its just a phase.


Glad she's okay.

That reminds me ... I need to do laundry. Wonder if I have enough quarters?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I remember being 4 or 5 years old and lying on my back on my bed and (for whatever reason) dropping a handful of pennies in my mouth, and inadvertently swallowing some. In those days, you didn't even tell anyone (cause you figured you'd get in trouble or something).


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am not a vet but I'm thinking you were really lucky that the quarter coming up didn't choke your puppy. I am so glad it turned out well but there are things that you shouldn't induce vomitting for and those are solid and sharp objects that could hurt or choke the puppy on the way up. That's just MHO and I admit I could be wrong.


Editting to add to see the vet suggested this? Then I guess I was wrong! I'm glad you called the vet to ask!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but now that you have an open bottle of peroxide, go buy yourself a new one! They lose effectiveness after being opened, and you always want to have a fresh bottle on hand for these emergencies


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

How scary... I'm also glad she's okay. Samantha gave me a few scares as a puppy but thankfully never ate a quarter. She preferred wood (primarily kid's puzzles from my work bag) to metal.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi!!! So glad Sweetie is ok Hope all is well with everyone..


----------

